# EGTs



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking for data from users with a pre-turbo EGT sensor and gauge installed and running stock tune. Just wondering if a stock CDI is evn capable of getting to dangerous temps with normal to "spirited" high speed highway-only driving. 
How about pulling a 4 mile 6% grade under hard throttle, then holding a lopey 75-80mph?
Not looking to spend the coin on a gauge that'll never see 1200*


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Looking for data from users with a pre-turbo EGT sensor and gauge installed and running stock tune. Just wondering if a stock CDI is evn capable of getting to dangerous temps with normal to "spirited" high speed highway-only driving.
> How about pulling a 4 mile 6% grade under hard throttle, then holding a lopey 75-80mph?
> Not looking to spend the coin on a gauge that'll never see 1200*


I have a heavy foot and have never had any problems with mine. The car will only allow max boost for 10 seconds. I've had quite a few spirited drives when I am sure the turbo was glowing bright red. I have not had any issues at all related to this type of driving.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

There is a user here that installed such gauge and reported his findings. The results were it's not worth me installing one as you're never going to get hot enough like a big rig pulling a load up a long grade. If you were going to do towing through mountain passes it might be nice but after all that trouble to make things right with the transmission and monitoring of the turbo you ought to just get a truck...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The EGTs caused by diesel fuels are MUCH lower than that of gasoline fuels. This is a non-issue in the Cruze diesel.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Exactly....Diesels are actually the opposite of gassers when it comes to EGT's. A gasser gets colder on the exhaust as the mixture becomes richer, the Diesel on the other hand normally operates with an excess of oxygen, and gets elevated egt's when excessive fuel is dumped into it (in relation to the amount of oxygen), or seriously lugged down under heavy load. A situation that should never happen on these short of a careless tune. And since the average Joe can't write their own tunes TO MY KNOWLEDGE on the CTD's. Its not likely to happen until then.

A boost failure or blocked air filter (that could cause it too) should throw codes before it happens.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ive never seen over 1150* post turbo.


----------

